# Chicas de Peru !! Vengan aca =)



## jungleBarbie (Feb 12, 2013)

Hola Chicas,
  	Soy una joven francesa viviendo en Peru, y me encanta el maquillage.
_( mis marcas preferidas son: Nars, Shiseido, Urban Decay, Dior y Chanel )_
  	No tengo amigas que les gustan el maquillaje, o cuando es el caso...no pueden o no les gustan tanto como a mi poner mucha plata en maquillaje de marca.
  	Asi que aqui podemos charlar y tal vez algun dia encontrarnos.
  	Ojala que alguien responda =)
  	Gracias.


----------



## MarieMary (Feb 13, 2013)

Hola amiga!

  	Bienvenida a ti.  Espero que vayas a participar mucho porque sé que siempre das buenos consejos.


----------



## jungleBarbie (Feb 13, 2013)

Mariiiiiie






gracias amiga


----------

